# All Clad vs. Kitchen Aid



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I was in a department store tonight and was gazing longingly at the All Clad on sale. A clerk engaged me in conversation, during which she informed me that Kitchen Aid pans are now 5-ply, and All Clad are 3-ply, that the greater number of plies = better pan. I have always thought of All-Clad as the gold standard. Is there a real contender in Kitchen Aid? (Never mind the handles don't seem ergonomically suited to my grip...)


----------

